# Christmas bulb?



## Prophet (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's something I found on a dump while hunting around; is it a cartoon dog, or a person with a hunting hat with a rifle and satchel? 

 http://www.bottledigger.net/attachment.php?id=5688


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 26, 2009)

its cool looking got any more pics of it ...top sides bottom back?


----------



## Clam (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sure what exactly they were used for but I have one made the same way only it is of a cat in a sitting position......


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2009)

They are Christmas bulbs. They come in many shapes and were very popular around the turn of the century till the early 1930s. If you come across some that work they are worth quite a bit of money. Most diggers have come across them.


----------



## Clam (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is my kitty cat.....


----------



## Prophet (Mar 28, 2009)

That is a really neat cat! Looks like he's puckering up... LOL

 Thanks everyone for the pics and info. Does anyone know where I could find more about these things?


----------



## Prophet (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh and justdigit; I don't have any more pics of it at the moment... the item is packaged up with the rest of my stuff. I may have to dig around and see if I can find it again. I have accumulated so much old cool stuff that I don't know what to do with it all anymore lol


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like Homer Simpson's cat.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't think it's a cat,
 i think it's the comic strip dog sandy
 from Annie.

 but cappy, it did look like what you said also.

 it's kind of funny, but cute!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe you are right Star, it is Sandy. The wife agrees also.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah, but you gave me a really good chuckle with your answer. []
 i was trying to find a good comic strip pic of sandy to post but fell asleep.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Mar 28, 2009)

Here you go, Star.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 28, 2009)

That's just what I was looking for when I fell asleep online. He, He, He. []
 Thanks Kate.
 I woke up with Annie & Sandy on my screen but it wasn't the right picture.
 THAT is perfect!
 Bravo Kate []


----------

